# Other Pythons > Morelia >  My new little baby

## anthonym

Drove from LA to LLLReptiles today. Had been wanting to check it out for a while, so I was able to round up a couple friends to accompany me on the hour and a half drive (2 in traffic =/). Was a very rad place. Lots of great animals there! 

Picked myself up a new Helix thermostat, and a few other little supplies. But my addiction got the best of me, and I finalllly broke down and bought a GTP today. Also, bought a new little baby hognose. The only colurbrid that I've ever really seemed to be that into.

Anyway, here is the new little Manokwari gtp (he was hanging onto the edge of the paper towel in the bottom of the container I brought him home in)

----------


## MattU

Very nice! one of these is on the top of my wish list

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

OMG - is it really that small or is that the camera? It looks TINY. How old is it and what does it weight? 

Very cute, but it looks so small. I guess I didn't realize how small they are : o

----------


## mainbutter

I LOVE tiny hatchlings!! SO CUTE!

----------


## Bhikku

Man, GTPs are so BRIGHT when they're little!!!

Looks like he/she is going to be a stunner.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Lucas339

holy tiny!  good luck with it.  they can be a handful!  do you know if it has eaten yet?

----------


## anthonym

> OMG - is it really that small or is that the camera? It looks TINY. How old is it and what does it weight? 
> 
> Very cute, but it looks so small. I guess I didn't realize how small they are : o


Its really that small. haha. I have only handled it a couple times here and there while setting up it's tub and moving it into it. Its so tiny and delicate feeling; I'm scared I'm going to break it! the last couple inches of his tail is seriously like a piece of thread. Now I see why they say to never pull the babies off of their perch.

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (12-14-2009)

----------


## anthonym

> holy tiny!  good luck with it.  they can be a handful!  do you know if it has eaten yet?


Yeah, the guy said it last ate on Wednesday, so I'll be picking up a frozen pinkie today and see if he wants to eat. I'm skeptical he will though, as I'm sure he is pretty stressed after everything he went through yesterday.

Also, if anyone has any good links to info on good solid gtp neonate husbandry, I'd greatly appreciate it. I am confident in my setup, but as delicate as these things seem to be, I'd like to make sure I'm doing everything possible to keep the little guy healthy and happy

----------


## Lucas339

> Yeah, the guy said it last ate on Wednesday, so I'll be picking up a frozen pinkie today and see if he wants to eat. I'm skeptical he will though, as I'm sure he is pretty stressed after everything he went through yesterday.
> 
> Also, if anyone has any good links to info on good solid gtp neonate husbandry, I'd greatly appreciate it. I am confident in my setup, but as delicate as these things seem to be, I'd like to make sure I'm doing everything possible to keep the little guy healthy and happy


it probably wont eat and i wouldn't even offer for a minimum of a week.  and as for your set up, you should have searched previous to purchase.  this isn't a starter snake and improper set ups can lead to problems real quick.  check out MVF (http://www.moreliaviridis.yuku.com/).  it is a site dedicated to GTP.  they have a lot of good information on care and breeding.

----------


## anthonym

> it probably wont eat and i wouldn't even offer for a minimum of a week.  and as for your set up, you should have searched previous to purchase.  this isn't a starter snake and improper set ups can lead to problems real quick.  check out MVF (http://www.moreliaviridis.yuku.com/).  it is a site dedicated to GTP.  they have a lot of good information on care and breeding.


Why does everyone on this site make so many assumptions just because of  a question? haha.  :Wag of the finger: 

This wasn't exactly a complete impulse buy. Just decided to pick one up at LLLReptiles rather than wait for the up coming show in Pomona. I have been setting up/researching, etc. well before buying him, and there is a lot of contradicting information out there on neonate care from what I've seen. As I said, I just want to make sure the approach I'm taking with him is the best since this is my first GTP. Thanks for the link Lucas  :Smile:

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (12-15-2009)

----------


## Wretched Deviant

> Why does everyone on this site make so many assumptions just because of  a question? haha. 
> 
> This wasn't exactly a complete impulse buy. Just decided to pick one up at LLLReptiles rather than wait for the up coming show in Pomona. I have been setting up/researching, etc. well before buying him, and there is a lot of contradicting information out there on neonate care from what I've seen. As I said, I just want to make sure the approach I'm taking with him is the best since this is my first GTP. Thanks for the link Lucas


I know what you mean, you spell something wrong, leave one little thing out and the wolves have got you by the throat. I just start explaining EVERYTHING in posts before asking a question. I haven't owned a Dumeril's or Rainbow before but I know their husbandry but that doesn't mean I wont freak out at the smallest things or ask stupid questions because I worry.

But Oh my god! I never realized how TINY they are, they're adorable...I always wanted one, they're so beautiful...my boyfriend always makes fun of green tree pythons that aren't green. And there's tons of conflicting information on so many things...it's tiring.

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (12-15-2009)

----------


## Lucas339

> Why does everyone on this site make so many assumptions just because of  a question? haha. 
> 
> This wasn't exactly a complete impulse buy. Just decided to pick one up at LLLReptiles rather than wait for the up coming show in Pomona. I have been setting up/researching, etc. well before buying him, and there is a lot of contradicting information out there on neonate care from what I've seen. As I said, I just want to make sure the approach I'm taking with him is the best since this is my first GTP. Thanks for the link Lucas


if you had done your research, you would have seen that LLL is probably the worst place to get snakes.

----------


## Southernshooter

It's definetly a looker, Good pick up Anthony

----------


## Aeries

> I know what you mean, you spell something wrong, leave one little thing out and the wolves have got you by the throat. I just start explaining EVERYTHING in posts before asking a question. I haven't owned a Dumeril's or Rainbow before but I know their husbandry but that doesn't mean I wont freak out at the smallest things or ask stupid questions because I worry.


Cause we've all heard horror stories! Better to give the information and hopefully educate someone rather than just assume it will be alright! It just means we're dedicated and love our animals!

----------

_Lucas339_ (12-16-2009)

----------


## marvelfreak

SWEEET Snake! Best of luck with it.

----------


## Angelique

> OMG - is it really that small or is that the camera? It looks TINY. How old is it and what does it weight? 
> 
> Very cute, but it looks so small. I guess I didn't realize how small they are : o


That was my reaction when i saw my first month old GTP.  OMG! It's sooo small!! And yes, they are tiny... when they strech out they look a little larger, but when perched, they look like something that should be in a miniature shop.

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (12-16-2009)

----------


## DavidG

I suggest a 6.5 qt sterlite tub for almost the first year. Tubs really help neonates out. Humidity and temp is held much better. He is really small, you should see a hatching, yours is huge in comparison. Go ahead and offer food if you feel comfortable. Some will eat, others wont. It's the name of the game. What local is it? One thing you really won't find to read about is feeding these guys. You do not want to see a noticeable bulge in them. It needs to be very slight. Over feeding leads to prolapse, which often leads to death. Feeding too small though, and they will not develop a proper sized head because of lack of muscle. If you've kept snakes for some time I imagine you can pick appropriate sized prey items. Keep us updated, and if you have any questions please ask! Make a new thread so well all know it needs attention.

----------


## Warocker's Wife

congrats its a beautiful neo.. not a big fan of triple L for Gtp but u got a cute baby- hope it grows up nice and strong for u!

congrats again

----------

